# ★ZionVPS★Double RAM★unmetered traffic★ssd cached★bitcoins accepted★ovz/kvm★DDoS protected★



## zionvps (Feb 24, 2015)

Greetings from ZionVPS

our website - http://zionvps.com

 

ZionVPS was founded during November of 2013 and has been in service since then.

 

We provide OpenVZ and KVM servers, both DDoS protected upto 500GBPS. On request, we can modify reverse DNS of your IP and configure web application firewall for your IP.

 

OpenVZ servers are located in Montreal, Canada and has 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS, and AMD Opteron 4334 processor.

 

KVM servers are located in Paris, France and has SSD cached disks with 01 RAID, Bandwidth upgraded to 1GBPS and  Xeon E5-1620V2 processors.

 

 

We use SolusVM as control panel and strictly forbid overselling of resources.

 

 

Test ip : http://192.99.131.144/512MB.zip (canada)

Test ip : http://94.23.183.8/512MB.zip (france)

 

Speedtest- 

 

Reviews : https://www.coinpayments.net/feedback-08350caa353883b3b5cca244748e599e

 

 

 ​Canada​ ​Plan 1:​$6.50 /Mo​ ​30 GB Raid protected HDD​512 1024 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps​1 IPv4, 2 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$9.50 /Mo​ ​50 GB Raid protected HDD​1024 2048 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$15.50 /Mo​ ​60 GB Raid protected HDD​2048 4096 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$19.50 /Mo​ ​75 GB Raid protected HDD​3072 6144 MB RAM OFFER!​unmetered bandwidth* @ 250mbps​1 IPv4, 3 IPv6 with DDoS protection​openvz/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​France​ ​Plan 1:​$9.99 /Mo​ ​25 GB SSD cached disk​512 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 50mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection ​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 2:​$15.99 /Mo​ ​50 GB SSD cached disk​1024 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 3:​$21.99 /Mo​ ​70 GB SSD cached disk​1536 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @ 100Mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​Plan 4:​$25.99 /Mo​ ​80 GB SSD cached disk​2048 mb isolated RAM​unmetered bandwidth* @150mbps​1 IPv4 with DDoS protection​kvm/solusvm​buy now​ ​ ​ ​ 

 

 

 

TOS:

Example of activities that will lead to suspension:

Spamming

Operating a botnet controller/ sending out DDoS attacks

Scanning

Tor exit nodes

Illegal adult content

Hosting nulled/pirated content

Links/discussions about illegal material (ex- a forum about warez softwares)

CPU miners

public proxy

 

Examples of activities that are allowed:

Usage of full bandwidth all the time (ex- hosting a Debian ISO mirror)

Using it as a private proxy/ tor relay

A website that attracts a lot of DDoS attacks (we get this a lot and we always actively mitigate it, your server always stays on and no IP null routes!)

 

 

 

Support is provided via tickets, facebook and skype

 

 

Paymented accepted - Any credit card with Paypal or bitcoins


----------



## joepie91 (Feb 25, 2015)

What datacenter(s)?


----------



## AshleyUK (Feb 25, 2015)

OVH, just IP's swiped to them, hence France & Canada.


----------



## blergh (Feb 25, 2015)

Not sure if it´s a bunch of jews or dreadheads.


----------



## drmike (Feb 25, 2015)

blergh said:


> Not sure if it´s a bunch of jews or dreadheads.



It could be both... points to Matisyahu


----------

